# soap molds



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the fleur de lis soap mold that we like the design of. 
http://www.brambleberry.com/Fleur-De-Lis-Heavy-Duty-P4415.aspx?ItemId=28382291

Problem is the soap is difficult to get out of the molds. I sprayed them with cooking spray but that don't help. I have them in the freezer now but that will be a pain to have to freeze them every time. Any suggestions?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry. Freezer is my best suggestion. Those plastic molds are difficult. I have found that I much prefer silicone, but they still need to go into the freezer to get the soap out cleanly if you don't want to wait forever. And try a lubricant that won't saponify, like mineral oil. That might help a little but it is painful to apply (I don't know if you can get it in a spray, but the liquid is so thick that it's hard to get a nice, thin coat).


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Petroleum jelly works. Use a paper towel to smear it on. Freezing helps alot though. I always freeze mine.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't used shaped molds yet, but some that do use sodium lactate ? to help soaps release better.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

What helps a lot is using some mineral oil. I painted the molds with a small bristle brush. Any reason not to use mineral oil?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Tim Pruitt said:


> What helps a lot is using some mineral oil. I painted the molds with a small bristle brush. Any reason not to use mineral oil?


I don't think there's a problem, Tim. That was what was suggested to me when using round PVC pipe.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

HHhmmm, Stacey, I wonder if there are different grades of mineral oil or something. Mine is very thin. Easy to apply a thin coat with a rag or paper towel.


----------

